# He left me and my son for his mother



## luvmybabies (May 3, 2011)

Okay,
I joined here to get some advice. I had been with my fiance for almost 5 years and we have a 2 year old son together. He was married before and has 4 kids by his ex-wife. I always heard that his ex didn't like him having a relationship with his mother, but that was not the whole story. He talked to his mother of the phone 3 or 4 x's a day, and she has been trying to convince him to leave me since day 1. She did the same thing which caused his 1st marriage to end. Now I sit here raising my son alone, because on thursday he decided to move to NC with is mother because he can't find a job here in GA after getting laid off!! He has unemployment so it isn't like we had no income. By the way, he is 44 years old!!! What the heck?! He tells me I just don't get it nor understand how he feels about not having a job, it makes him feel like less of a man, but yet he'll leave his family for his mother!!


----------



## luvmybabies (May 3, 2011)

And trust me when I say, I had no idea that his mother had ruined his first marriage until I was already tied down with him!


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

Is he paying child support or alimony to his first wife? You need to get the state involved in getting you some child support to help raise that baby. Does his mom have any contact with her grandkids? That is just a weird-beyond-belief relationship. Somebody needs counseling, and it isn't you.


----------



## luvmybabies (May 3, 2011)

He is paying child support to his ex wife. She also lives here in Ga with his 4 other children. His mother has no contact with his other children. She has not called to check on my son since she came to pick my ex up last Thursday. Her contact with the grandchildren only goes on if "her son" is in the home. Before my ex left, grandma called to talk to my son daily. I agree on the counseling LOL! I am working on child support for my son now.


----------



## heartbroken_lady (May 3, 2011)

In the beginning my H was like that with his Nan. I sat him down and most respectfully acknowledged his love for her and the importance of family but then firmly and in no uncertain terms told him that he couldn't be fully committed to me and our child if he was still calling her 3-4x a day. I made him choose - not between his nan and me, but what days he'd set aside to go see her and agreed to talking with her 1x a day in the evening to see how her day was. Luckily this compromise didn't backfire! Have you tried a compromise?
On the other hand I have heard of severe cases of men being attached to their mothers in an unhealthy way - but somethings the mom is a manipulator too on the other side.
Good luck, this is a tough situation!


----------



## KathyGriffinFan (Apr 4, 2011)

44 years old and still that way? Yuck. Get some child support, maybe his mommy will help him out and throw a few bucks his way


----------

